# Cover on rbp's eye



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I have four rbp's in a 55 gallon. The water parameters are fine. I just noticed a cover on 1/4 of one of my piranhas eye. What should I do?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What do you mean cover? Is his eye white?


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, has a white cover on part of his eye.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

use melafix it works for cloudy eyes
bk


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It will heal, just give him time. As long as the whole eye isnt missing you should be fine.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

You can go to your lfs and look for med for helping cure the white covering on your p's eyes. Nothing really to get worried about. They should turn out fine!


----------

